

Show HN: LESS mixins to create golden ratio grids with Bootstrap - phildionne
http://phildionne.github.com/golden-bootstrap/

======
onli
Studies have failed repeatedly to show that humans perceive the objects
created according to this ratio as better looking or more aesthetically
pleasing than those that don't.

There is probably no harm in using it, but don't expect any benefit.

~~~
riffraff
An somewhat interesting article on the this, citing some works that found
evidence in either direction:

[http://plus.maths.org/content/os/issue22/features/golden/ind...](http://plus.maths.org/content/os/issue22/features/golden/index)

~~~
pault
There was a great article debunking golden ratio woo linked from a comment
here at some point in the past, and I can't find it for the life of me. I wish
I still had it so I could send it to my designer friends that insist on using
it everywhere.

EDIT: Found it! <http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/pseudo/fibonacc.htm>

------
alexanderh
LoL idk why the title to this made me laugh. It is exactly the sort of tech
jargon that makes people who aren't techies think i'm speaking a foreign
language in public.

------
krmmalik
For the OP. i think it'd be good to have an opening statement as to why golden
ratio is useful; for those that are unfamiliar with the concept.

Other than that. Thank you for putting this together. Will try to use it.

~~~
phildionne
You're right. I just assumed everybody knows about the golden ratio. I'll
think of something to explain it briefly.

------
oakwhiz
I'm curious as to whether or not design templates might greater benefit from
the square root of two.

